
Ask HN: If you owned the sublime text company- would you liense out the GUI kit? - n-gatedotcom
I feel like VS Code is eating their lunch on the sublime text front and there are too many GIT front ends for them to make a significant difference. If they license out the GUI kit- it&#x27;s a win win for both the owners of sublime and GUI devs. I&#x27;d prefer a native cross platform GUI and while some prefer electron because of js+css combo- that speed would be a good factor in bringing them to sublime-kit.<p>So why or why not would you license out the GUI kit?
======
senthilnayagam
I agree sublime does a good, if GUI kit was available, more cross OS desktop
applications can be built.

many electron based apps are big and resource hungry for the features they
offer

------
billconan
there are other gui kits like the one used in sublime that you can license
[https://juce.com/](https://juce.com/)

I'm not sure if sublime built their own gui.

